# English Bulldog puppy



## dominiquect (May 19, 2010)

My puppy English Bulldog is amazing, and we are so in love. I was wondering at what age can I introduce fruits and veggies to her diet. She is almost 5 months. Right now she is on a grain free diet. Her dry food is an all natural salmon and sweet potato high quality food. Sometimes I add a bit of organic low fat cottage cheese. Her vet said this is good for her. Any info/advice on health,diet,exercise is greatly welcomed...Thanks Dominique from Connecticut


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

As snacks or as a main part of her diet? Dogs don't need fruits or veggies, but as snacks, you can start introducing them as soon as you'd like, but in small amounts until you make sure it won't upset her stomache.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't feed her fruits ever, unless you want her to paint a diarrhea picasso all over your floor. Veggies like carrots or broccoli are ok if she'll even eat them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MacGruber said:


> I wouldn't feed her fruits ever, unless you want her to paint a diarrhea picasso all over your floor. Veggies like carrots or broccoli are ok if she'll even eat them.


All dogs vary with this. My dogs love fruit and veggies. They get frozen carrots for snacks, and part of their meals include green beans. They'll eat them all with no issues, and don't get upset stomaches. Some other foods they eat are broccoli, lettuce, sweet potatoes, mashed/boiled potatoes, melon, strawberries, and blueberries.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> All dogs vary with this. My dogs love fruit and veggies. They get frozen carrots for snacks, and part of their meals include green beans. They'll eat them all with no issues, and don't get upset stomaches. Some other foods they eat are broccoli, lettuce, sweet potatoes, mashed/boiled potatoes, melon, strawberries, and blueberries.



the majority of those you mentioned are veggies, and I agree, it definitely varies by dog. The fruits you feed yours are low acidic fruits, so it'll help with the diarrhea. I'd stay away from oranges, and tomatoes, etc. Both my parents dog and my sisters dog both go crazy for bananas though!

edit: and grapes are poisonous.


----------



## Kay Docter (May 24, 2020)

Hello not sure about posting this here but I am getting another EB baby! She is my profile picture. I can't get her (due to work) until she will be 11 weeks old. Someone told me that they bond better when they are younger? Any thoughts?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You'll want to start a new discussion instead of tacking your post onto a ten-year-old thread. You do this by going to the subforum and clicking on the box that says something like, "Start a new discussion."

And eleven weeks is just fine. Probably much better than eight weeks.


----------



## Kay Docter (May 24, 2020)

RonE said:


> You'll want to start a new discussion instead of tacking your post onto a ten-year-old thread. You do this by going to the subforum and clicking on the box that says something like, "Start a new discussion."
> 
> And eleven weeks is just fine. Probably much better than eight weeks.


Okay I am so new to this. Thank you


----------



## Jimmie O'Chutt (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Dominique  Grain-free is perfect choice for bulldogs, because of their delicate gastrointestinal tract. Salmon protein source is fine because he will keep healthy body weight. Exercise only early in the morning and late at night because they are super prone to heat strokes. Just walks, avoid playing fetch.


----------

